# Der Müll, die trails und die Idio***



## alet08 (24. August 2010)

Mein heutige "Ausbeute" vom großen double hinter den Wildpferden

 Was für hirnbefreite Idioten betreiben denn diesen schönen Sport?

Hoffentlich erwische ich sie mal...

Alex

PS: Wenn ihr nicht mehr radln wollt, lasst es einfach, ohne auch noch einen zu Recht verärgerten Förster auf den Plan zu rufen


----------



## MTBermLuS (24. August 2010)

Am Steinbrüchlein leider immerwieder das gleiche Bild.........dazu noch irgendwelche idiotische Holzbauten mitten auf den Wanderwegen.......

was haben wir davon.........Forstarbeiten, jede Menge. "Krater" nicht mehr befahrbar....

DANKE! Erst denken dann handeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dosenbrot (24. August 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich erwische ich sie mal...


 
Musst du morgens um halb Zehn mal vorbeifahren!


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (24. August 2010)

hier siehts genau so aus ... letztens lag der Rest von nem mc-menü rum


----------



## tiss79 (24. August 2010)

Ich hab am Sonntag erst vom Buck auch ein paar Sachen mitgebracht. Unter anderem Reste von zerstörten Feuerzeugen und eine Plastikflasche. Aber für mich sah es eher nach irgendwelchen Leuten aus, die dort "abgehangen" sind als denn nach Bikern. Trotzdem ist sowas sch*****.

Gruß

Matthias


----------



## NobbyNico (25. August 2010)

alet08 schrieb:


> Mein heutige "Ausbeute" vom großen double hinter den Wildpferden


 
Ich kenn den genauen Ort zwar nicht, aber bist dir sicher, dass der Müll von Bikern stammt? 7 Knoppers sehen mir eher nach Wandertag einer Schulklasse aus.
Aber egal wer den Müll dort hinterlassen hat, es ist eine absolute Sauerrei. Sollte nicht so schwer sein, die Verpackung wieder mitzunehmen.


----------



## shocked (29. August 2010)

MTBermLuS schrieb:


> Am Steinbrüchlein leider immerwieder das gleiche Bild.........



... war gestern zum ersten mal aktiv im steinbrüchlein unterwegs und mir sind dort viele softairkügelchen und auch druckluftkartuschen auf dem boden verstreut aufgefallen. ich denk eher, dass die biker ein bisschen mehr mitdenken als 14 jährige minitaurrambos


----------



## norman68 (29. August 2010)

shocked schrieb:


> ... war gestern zum ersten mal aktiv im steinbrüchlein unterwegs und mir sind dort viele softairkügelchen und auch druckluftkartuschen auf dem boden verstreut aufgefallen. ich denk eher, dass die biker ein bisschen mehr mitdenken als 14 jährige minitaurrambos



Wär ich mir nicht so sicher. Bin letztens hinter einem Biker hergefahren der einen Fullface am Rucksack hatte. Dieser hat irgend welche Riegel gefressen und die Verpackung einfach auf den Weg geschmissen. Als ich ihn drauf ansprach was das soll bekamm ich nur als Antwort "Wenn es dir nicht passt heb es halt auf". Der Typ und seine Mitfahrer waren alle weit über 20 und keinen interessierte es was ich sagte.


----------

